# Phasing transformers



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all..Got a question on phasing. Probably been asked before. I`ve read phasing on the forum and have watched the lionel video on phasing about 6 times on how to do this.I.m not the smartest kid around so to me it is not clear. 

On connecting a road crossing barrier using phased transformers, you isolate the third rail for the distance you need to operate the gate. You use the middle rail for the hot side of the gate and the black ground from your control tranny to the isolated section of your track. Is this correct. That way you can operate your train separate and your gate will operate when the train cross the isolated section.I think maybe tomorrow,I`ll phase my transformers and experiment on how to do this.

many thanks for any replys,have a good week,sanepilot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Phasing transformers is an AC process that in DC would be matching Polarity.

Are you using more than one Transformer to power your tracks?

What does transformer phasing have to do with the automatic gate?

What gate are you using? More info and you can get better
responses.

Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*phasing*

Hi,don..didn`t mean to ignore you. Don`t know whether I can explain it or not. I`m not too good explaining or asking questions.I had three transformers on two tracks. One for accessories,two for two tracks.
I wanted to operate the gate automatically when the train passes the roadway. All three trannys were on the same electric circuit and in the same junction box. I phased two of them. I was getting feedback from those two on the third one when the gate activated, the train light on the outer loop would flash momentarily. even tho the third tranny and track was in no way connected to the second track only thru the elec circuit.I ended up putting the outer loop on a second circuit.Whoo,that cured my electric feedback ,tellin me that the first circuit is wired up wrong.So much for elec wiring. Hope this makes sense.

I don`t know why they have to use phasing,when it is a simple series or parallel thing.Us`en hillbillies don`t understand these technical terminology thinga.

Everybody have a good week and enjoy,gotta go get mine started,sanepilot tnx a bunch:appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,don..didn`t mean to ignore you. Don`t know whether I can explain it or not. I`m not too good explaining or asking questions.I had three transformers on two tracks. One for accessories,two for two tracks.
> I wanted to operate the gate automatically when the train passes the roadway. All three trannys were on the same electric circuit and in the same junction box. I phased two of them. I was getting feedback from those two on the third one when the gate activated, the train light on the outer loop would flash momentarily. even tho the third tranny and track was in no way connected to the second track only thru the elec circuit.I ended up putting the outer loop on a second circuit.Whoo,that cured my electric feedback ,tellin me that the first circuit is wired up wrong.So much for elec wiring. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> I don`t know why they have to use phasing,when it is a simple series or parallel thing.Us`en hillbillies don`t understand these technical terminology thinga.
> ...


The way I read this is that you have your gate working automatically now. Hope
that's right.

About the phasing thing: Remember, we use 60 cycle AC (Alternating
Current) in the U.S. That means
that 60 times a period the polarity (as in DC batteries) reverses (cycles or Alternates). Since you are tieing your transformer outputs together, if they are not in phase, one will feed a + to a wire at the same time the other is feeding a - to that wire
and that is a short circuit. That is out of phase. 

Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*gate*



DonR said:


> The way I read this is that you have your gate working automatically now. Hope
> that's right.
> 
> About the phasing thing: Remember, we use 60 cycle AC (Alternating
> ...


Tnx,Don. I graduated from a electric generating plant. The only prob with that is I forgot what little I knew. The gate is working very good at the moment. Now all I got to do is get my sidings back on.I changed my layout a little.

Have a good evening. 
I need more train time,sanepilot


----------

